# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cà phê Amour - Cafe Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Đây là một quán cà phê nhỏ trên Nguyễn Du, nhưng nó mang một phong cách rất trẻ trung, mang lại cho bạn cái cảm giác được thư giãn trong một không gian vô cùng lãng mạn.


Kiến trúc nội thất khá đặc sắc với những tấm mành độc đáo như những rặng liễu, điểm vài những bình trang trí ấn tượng. Chiếc bàn nho nhỏ đủ cho 4 người ngồi sang trọng và lịch sự sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng. 


Quán phục vụ thực đơn phong phú về đồ uống, cơm văn phòng với giá phải chăng.




Ðịa chỉ	61 Nguyễn Du, Q. Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.

Chỉ dẫn	Đi Khâm Thiên đâm thẳng sang Yết Kiêu, đến đoạn Ngã Tư Yết Kiêu- Nguyễn Du, rẽ phải sang Nguyễn Du, đi khoảng 50m là tới, quán bên tay phải.

Ðiện thoại	(04) 9429095


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Amour_



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

nhìn quán có vẻ hợp với mùa đông hơn

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e nhé. Tks!

----------

